# Apache und Dyndns



## D@nger (12. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich habe schon seit längerem Apache auf meinemRechner und wollte jetzt einen Online-Server machen.
Ich habe das zwar schonmal alles gemacht, aber es klappt einfach nicht mehr.
Der Webserver läuft und kann mit http://localhost aufgerufen werden.
Wenn ich jetzt aber auf showmyip.com gehe und diese Adresse übernehme und in meinem Browser einfüge (z.b. 217.253.250.45) dann sagt er mir, dass die Adresse nicht auffindbar ist. Solange das nicht funktioniert muss ich mich ja nicht um Dyndns kümmern.

Könnt ihr mir bitte schnellstmöglich helfen?
Danke


----------



## michel_tr (13. Juni 2005)

Ich denke, um dir zu helfen brauchen wir ein bischen mehr Informationen.
Betriebssystem ist Windows? 
Hast du einen Router zwischen dem Rechner und dem Internet? Port weitergeleitet?
Läuft eine Firewall? Port oder Programm den Netzwerkzugriff gesperrt?

Vielleicht geht es nur mir so, aber aus deinem Beitrag kann ich nur erfahren: "Es geht nicht"


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

BS ist Windows XP
Ich bin mit ISDN unterwegs, also keinen Router und die Firewall habe ich testweise ausgeschaltet und deshalb muss ich auch kein Portforwarding machen. Wie kann man denn den Netzwerkzugriff sperren?

Ja ich habe einen Apceh-Server lokal laufen und möchte den nun ins Internet stellen. 
Der Server kann über http://localhost sowie über http://127.0.0.1 aufgerufen werden.
Wenn ich jetzt aber auf showmyip.com, also meine Inet-Ip sehen will und diese in den Browser einfüge, also z.B. 217.253.250.27 bekomme ich einen Fehler, in Opera, dass er die Page nichfinden kann und im IE, dass ich keinen Zugriff auf die Seite habe.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll.
Ich bin dankbar über jede Hilfe.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Zum einem: Nur weil Du ISDN hast, heisst es nicht automatisch dass Du keinen Router hast, denn es gibt auch ISDN-Router. (nur so als Anmerkung um für die Zukunft gleich Missverständnise auszuschliessen)

Zum anderen: Schaue dir mal hier mein Posting an. (für den "schnellen" Test kannst Du z.b. auch mal ein Kumpel darum bitten zu schauen ob er auf deinen Server kommt)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
danke ich weiß, dass es auch Router gibt, wenn man ISDn hat, was jedoch nicht die Regel ist, aber egal.

Danke und MFG


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich glaube es geht jetzt, oder?
Es lag an dieser verdammten Firewall ... ich dahte ich hätte sie deaktiviert.
http://nobody2018.ath.cx/

danke


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

*Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.*


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Da scheint mir irgendetwas mit deiner Serverconfig noch nicht zu stimmen.
Die Seite lässt sich weder über die Domain noch über die IP aufrufen, anpingen kann ich dich aber.


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

dann sag mir doch mal bitte woran das liegen kann.


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
wo kann ich die Serverconfig denn ändern?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Du hast Apache installiert und weisst nicht wo man ihn konfiguriert?
Such mal nach httpd.conf (natürlich im Apache Verzeichnis) dass ist die zentrale Konfigurationsdatei von Apache.
Unumgänglich sind die Angaben vom DocumentRoot und Serverport, wobei der eigentlich schon auf Port 80 stehen müsste.


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ja da war ich schon und es stimmt alles
Documentroot steht auf D:\Kirsch
Was kann man denn noch machen?


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass es jetzt geht und wenn nicht gebe ichs auf:

Bitte schnell testen:
http://nobody2018.ath.cx/


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

*autsch* Hätte ich mir auch sparen können, Du hast ja schon geschrieben dass er lokal läuft, folglich müssen auch DocumentRoot und Port stimmen.
Firewall hast Du deaktiviert..... aber ist es auch die XP eigene gewesen?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Steht denn irgendwas in der error.log?


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

bitte nochmal es muss gehen
Ich war gerade off.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

Bei mir gehts jetzt.


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank 
endlich
Der Fehler war, dass ich nicht direkt bei DFÜ-Netzwerk eine Verbindungerstellt habe, sondern bei Fritz-Web.

MFG


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube, jetzt wo es geht, ist es an der Zeit für dich, sich ein wenig mit Serversicherheit zu beschäftigen


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Bei mior gehts noch immer nicht.... oder schon wieder nicht?!



> *I've updated my hostname, why isn't it working?*
> 
> Updates can take 15-20 minutes to propagate throughout the DNS system.


Oder mit anderen Worten, jedesmal wenn Du dich neu einwählst, dauert es immer bis Dyndns.org deine IP registriert.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

pssssssst @Sven


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,
mal sehen obs jetzt mit dem Updater klappt.

Könnt ihr nochmal gucken?

http://nobody2018.dyndns.org/


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

Geht bei mir wie gesagt.... süsse Hunde, sind das deine?


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

warum *schnüffelst* du auf meinem Rechner rum? *g*

Nein die Hunde sind nicht mir, aber ich habe 2 Labradors, die ich gleich mal auf den Server kopiere.

MFG

P.S. Guck mal ob man sie unter HUNDE sehen kann!


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Nun gehts auch bei mir.... zum Inhalt sage ich jetzt mal nichts, da wirst Du ja sicher noch was ändern.

admin.htm


> {PROJECT} ./template/home.ini {MENU} 00.00 {PLUGIN FILE="plugins/lastmod.php" TYPE="DYNAMIC"} {TITEL} Home » Administrator-Oberfläche {CONTENT}


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

warum was ist denn da?


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Das ist der Text der ganz zu Anfang der Seite ausgespuckt wird.... warum auch immer.
Ich weiss ja nicht was Du noch installiert hast.... und wie die Seite überhaupt aufgebaut ist.
Nur Apache ist natürlich arg wenig.


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

das ist ein CMS und es läuft über PHP
u kannst die einzelnen Dateien nicht einfach so aufrufen

Da muss man erst an den Parser.

Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit.

MFG


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Was meinst du mit "Apache ist arg wenig" ?

Hier ist der Aufruf:

http://nobody2018.dyndns.org/parser/parser.php?file=/RK/index.htm


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Naja, ich bins eigentlich gewohnt eine Seite zu sehen wenn ich eine Domain aufrufe.
Bei dir wird mir aber nur der Verzeichnisinhalt angezeigt.
Und da ich keine Lust habe zu raten welche Datei denn nun die richtige ist, habe ich halt irgendeine aufgerufen.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Apache ist ja nur das Grundsytem.
Normal solltest Du zumindest auch PHP und Perl installiert haben, evtl auch MySQL.
Oder gleich XAMMP (www.apachefriends.org).


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ok es soll ja keine Homepage werden, dafür habe ich richtige Domains.
Ich wolte nur wissen, obs geht.


----------



## D@nger (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

PHP habe ich ja auch installiert, sonst würde das System nicht laufen, aber mysql kriege ich nicht hin


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2005)

Das ging schon zu Zeiten von Win95, also warum sollte es huete nicht mehr gehn?!
Für eine Professionelle Seite bräuchtest Du auch entsprechend Bandbreite, aber zum Testen oder für Freunde ist es OK.

MySQL ist z.b. bei XAMMP mit bei:


> XAMPP ist eine Distribution von Apache, MySQL, PHP und Perl, die es ermöglicht diese Programme auf sehr einfache Weise zu installieren.


----------

